# My other hobbie.



## Brenda Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

Some of the cards I have made


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful. Pretty elaborate. 

Robin


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

They are lovely. You put a lot of work into them.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow very nice


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Very talented. Love the Christmas cards.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow!!! Absolutely beautiful and so unusual.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Super!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Great work and very useful for many occasions.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your cards are absolutely exquisite!!! I love the 3 dimensional ones, gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very, very nice cards! I've made ones like this but can never think what to put on all the different surfaces. Yours are really terrific.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

very nice


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow! They are all nice.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

They are absolutely amazing. You are so talented. I have the snowflake stamp and it is one of my favourites.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are awesome!!! I can't imagine the time they took to create.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful. I see some Stampin Up stamps there.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow, those are incredible! Anyone would be lucky to get one of your cards! Great job!! :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, they are gorgeous.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow. You do a great job ! Are you able to mail them since they look a little layered? I've been making little gift purses that can't be mailed but they are sure cute. I love your cards.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Excellent! Best card designs I've seen! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Those are amazing!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Your cards are beautiful.....love the "live with Passion". 
And Forever Friend


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job. All so nicely done, I'm sure the recipients hold on to them and proudly display these cards.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

What great cards. Not at all what we have seen recently. I love your details. Please keep on posting so we can admire your work.
Elfie


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

beautiful cards


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Your work is stunning!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

The cards are awesome. It must take alot of time to build them, as all of them ...almost beyond words. Thank you for sharing them with us.jacqui


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Love these cards! They are wonderful!


----------



## diane8460 (Oct 7, 2014)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow! These are gorgeous. You must spend a lot of time making cards. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shar.richey (Jul 2, 2011)

Very nice. I've been making a few tri-fold cards lately. Yours are exquisite.
Here is a picture of my latest one.


----------



## Brenda Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

shar.richey said:


> Very nice. I've been making a few tri-fold cards lately. Yours are exquisite.
> Here is a picture of my latest one.


Thanks shar.richey. Yours are really nice too. Keep up the good work..


----------



## Brenda Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> Those are awesome!!! I can't imagine the time they took to create.


Thanks Laurelarts. The 3-D or tri fold as they are called take about 2 hours, to plan and put together, but are so worth it..


----------



## Brenda Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Beautiful. I see some Stampin Up stamps there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Brenda Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Wow, wow, wow. You do a great job ! Are you able to mail them since they look a little layered? I've been making little gift purses that can't be mailed but they are sure cute. I love your cards.


Hi dotcarp. Yes I do mail them. I put them in a slightly larger envelope, and it does cost a little more, but they usually get through..


----------



## Brenda Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Excellent! Best card designs I've seen! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Sticksandstrings. You are welcome. I will post some more soon..


----------



## Brenda Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

elfiestouch said:


> What great cards. Not at all what we have seen recently. I love your details. Please keep on posting so we can admire your work.
> Elfie


Thanks Elfie.

I will post some more soon.

Blessings.

Brenda.


----------



## Brenda Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I love making cards as much as I love knitting and crocheting.. 

Blessings to you all..

Brenda.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

shar.richey said:


> Very nice. I've been making a few tri-fold cards lately. Yours are exquisite.
> Here is a picture of my latest one.


Another great card. What kind of Die-cut do you use for
those cards ? I think they are really great. Perfect for
Family pictures.
Thanks for sharing.

Those are the Christmas Cards I am working on right now.
They have a front and a back, and stand up for display.
The blue card is very nice for areas that have snow. The red and green ones are just the traditional colors.
Please let me know what you think, and how I can improve.
Any suggestions are welcome.
Elfie


----------



## shar.richey (Jul 2, 2011)

Elfie - those are Fantastic! What a clever way to display pictures.
I don't have a die cut machine. I just fold vertically, cut horizontally, and use embellishments or quilled pieces I have made. Isn't wonderful to get some many wonderful ideas for all types of crafts on this site?


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

shar.richey said:


> Elfie - those are Fantastic! What a clever way to display pictures.
> I don't have a die cut machine. I just fold vertically, cut horizontally, and use embellishments or quilled pieces I have made. Isn't wonderful to get some many wonderful ideas for all types of crafts on this site?


What a great idea. I would love to try this one. Do you have a pattern for the lay-out ? I love to use a lot of pictures with my cards. Especially at Christmas when family pictures are important.
Thanks for your message,
Elfie


----------



## shar.richey (Jul 2, 2011)

I learned this technique from a youtube video "TrishutterCardTutorial" from Split coast stampers. I'll try to send the link.


----------



## Brenda Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

shar.richey said:


> I learned this technique from a youtube video "TrishutterCardTutorial" from Split coast stampers. I'll try to send the link.


Thanks again Ladies.

Yes this is the technique I use shar.richey. Thanks for posting it.

Brenda.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

This is great work here. All the card makers coming out of the closet. Yea!!


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous!!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> This is great work here. All the card makers coming out of the closet. Yea!!


I think, if there is enough interest, we could start our own Web-Site. Maybe we can approach the ADMIN about it.
Would be great to get all the Cardmakers together and exchange ideas.
Anyone interested ?
Elfie


----------



## Brenda Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

elfiestouch said:


> I think, if there is enough interest, we could start our own Web-Site. Maybe we can approach the ADMIN about it.
> Would be great to get all the Cardmakers together and exchange ideas.
> Anyone interested ?
> Elfie


I totally agree..

Brenda.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Great cards and love the fold outs!


----------

